# why are brutes the main atv on this website???



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

i have always wondered why brutes are the main topic on this website. if you have a reason or explanation just say it. i want to hear opinions!!! i personally love my brute and cant complain about it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The main reason is b/c I started the site, and had a brand new brute. Everything I did to it I took pics and posted it on the website. The biggest being the snork instructions. And shared it everywhere for free. Which pissed off people at HL. And their snorkel suppliers. So I was shunned. 

A friend said, hey why not start your own forum. So I did. But it was a free one. Then I met Steve (PhreeBSD) and he said I'm a freaking VBulitin Guru let me help you so I did and we did, and this forum was born. We transferred over the pages from the website, and redirected all domain names (.com, .net, etc...) to point the the forum. When we first started out since we (the original members) all had brutes, that's what info we kept compiling. It's that simple. If I had bought something else then the member base here would probably be a lot different. And I probably would have never met Steve, since he had a brute, he wouldn't have looked on my site for info. 
So there you go, a quickie in MIMB history, and why everyone here has a brute. 

We'd love to have as much info on other brands but, that's gonna take people who own them with as much dedication as we had in the beginning, doing their own work, documenting it, and posting it. We have some great can-am guys here who post stuff, as well as others. Just need more.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

neat


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

Polaris425 said:


> The main reason is b/c I started the site, and had a brand new brute. Everything I did to it I took pics and posted it on the website. The biggest being the snork instructions. And shared it everywhere for free. Which pissed off people at HL. And their snorkel suppliers. So I was shunned.
> 
> A friend said, hey why not start your own forum. So I did. But it was a free one. Then I met Steve (PhreeBSD) and he said I'm a freaking VBulitin Guru let me help you so I did and we did, and this forum was born. We transferred over the pages from the website, and redirected all domain names (.com, .net, etc...) to point the the forum. When we first started out since we (the original members) all had brutes, that's what info we kept compiling. It's that simple. If I had bought something else then the member base here would probably be a lot different. And I probably would have never met Steve, since he had a brute, he wouldn't have looked on my site for info.
> So there you go, a quickie in MIMB history, and why everyone here has a brute.
> ...




you need to make a section on the forum on how this forum got started


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's posted somewhere. We had a whole nice thread about it. We also had a meet the staff thread but I deleted it b/c so much has changed in the last 5 years. Besides, I (we) sold the forum 2 years ago & now forum foundry owns it, and I'm just an admin.


----------



## scotts08brute (Feb 20, 2013)

Well id like to thank you. I got mine last year used and this site has help so much i cant began to tell you


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

what he said


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks. It's come a long way since it's inception. I'm proud to say we are the biggest brute site period. No one has more info than us. 


Posted via Tapatalk for iPhone5


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Old thread but good info about how it all started


----------



## SparkyPrep (Aug 17, 2020)

We don’t ALL have Brutes.


----------



## Slydog (Aug 10, 2020)

Yup. That doesn't look like any brute I've seen


----------

